# The Hangover



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmkDDmoODA[/YOUTUBE]

I just got back from seeing this movie

FUCKING HILARIOUS!


----------



## Din (Jul 2, 2009)

I cannot unsee the camera pictures at the end


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to see that on Sunday, everyone who has seen it that i know says it's the best film out this year


----------



## pfft (Jul 2, 2009)

I watched this film; and everyone hypes it up as being like the best fucking film or idk the funniest... and I admit I laughed and vegas is cool as fuck! BUT its not THAT GREAT. 

I did laugh alot though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2009)

"I laughed alot tho, but it's not that great" what the fuck. If a comedy makes you LAUGH ALOT it means it's great. 

And this movie was one of the best movies this year, some of the funniest shit I've seen in my life.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 2, 2009)

this makes me feel like you guys are part of my wolf pack.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I was once a lone wolf of the pack, now i feel we are 4 wolfs in a wolf pack.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 2, 2009)

lets cut our hands


----------



## pfft (Jul 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> "I laughed alot tho, but it's not that great" what the fuck. If a comedy makes you LAUGH ALOT it means it's great.
> 
> And this movie was one of the best movies this year, some of the funniest shit I've seen in my life.



yeah i laughed cuz it was stupid funny; but it's not like the greatest fucking thing evar. 

i mean seriously vegas has so much security; they would never have gotten away with half of the shit they get away with. 

if i were a young teenage boy who was like 14 I would say it was great tho.


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> yeah i laughed cuz it was stupid funny; but it's not like the greatest fucking thing evar.
> 
> i mean seriously vegas has so much security; they would never have gotten away with half of the shit they get away with.
> 
> if i were a young teenage boy who was like 14 I would say it was great tho.



So what your 12? 

The chinease guy was funny


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> yeah i laughed cuz it was stupid funny; but it's not like the greatest fucking thing evar.



Best movie of the year hands down though 



			
				pfft said:
			
		

> i mean seriously vegas has so much security; they would never have gotten away with half of the shit they get away with.



I know makes me wanna start planning my bachelor party early. 

Also lol I agree when I was there and I got into a fight cops were immediately on my ass. I was like  "I was just getting started wait a couple more seconds"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> yeah i laughed cuz it was stupid funny; but it's not like the greatest fucking thing evar.
> 
> i mean seriously vegas has so much security; they would never have gotten away with half of the shit they get away with.
> 
> if i were a young teenage boy who was like 14 I would say it was great tho.



who gives a fuck about realism in a comedy? I mean there's a fucking tiger in a guys room? Come on 

whatever I'm 20 years old and thought it was funny as hell as did my 22, 21 and 19 year old friend and my 49 year old father. So i guess that 14 bullshit could be thrown out


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> who gives a fuck about realism in a comedy? I mean there's a fucking tiger in a guys room? Come on



Plenty of people do 

Since afterall realism is the reason why 40-year old virgin is considered one of the best Adult comedy movie ever.


----------



## pfft (Jul 3, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> So what your 12?
> 
> The chinease guy was funny


 i keep imitating how he said " mother fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckah" 



Blaze of Glory said:


> I know makes me wanna start planning my bachelor party early.
> 
> Also lol I agree when I was there and I got into a fight cops were immediately on my ass. I was like  "I was just getting started wait a couple more seconds"


Hell yeah vegas is great like that  



crazymtf said:


> who gives a fuck about realism in a comedy? I mean there's a fucking tiger in a guys room? Come on
> 
> whatever I'm 20 years old and thought it was funny as hell as did my 22, 21 and 19 year old friend and my 49 year old father. So i guess that 14 bullshit could be thrown out


Yeah and there was a time when Legally Blonde was one of the most popular films of the year/season; but I am not seeing it as being memorable over time... 

Well; for one thing the whole shit with the bed out the window was an obvious giveaway to the whole thing; if you knew about the hotel room windows  being locked shit. 

I am just saying; when shit seems predictable; that makes the film kinda boring/meh... like the end result of the groom. 

those end pictures though were fucking lulz/nasty as fuck.


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 3, 2009)

Winged Navi said:


> I cannot unsee the camera pictures at the end



hahaha the best part


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2009)

It was funny but people are hyping it up abit too much. The Alan character pretty much made the movie, him and the chinese gangster were freaking hilarious.

Hands over Balck Doug: "Whatchu talking about Willis"


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 3, 2009)

YOU WANT TO FUCK ON ME??? 

That and "Fat Jesus" made the movie for me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 9, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mr Chow is my hero


Toodooloo mother fuckers!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey is the lane clear?  
Yeah it's clear,*merges and there's a semi coming*

His girlfriend beat him twice.
Hey I was out of line.

Those lines were hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> YOU WANT TO FUCK ON ME???
> 
> That and "Fat Jesus" made the movie for me



fat Jesus part was the best part IMO, almost died.


----------



## speedstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Best movie of the year? No imo. I loved 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' more and I can't wait to see 'Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.'

Funniest movie ever? Definately no imo. I suspect even 'Funny People' with Adam Sandler and Seth Rogen will be funnier.

It was alright. The part that had me rolling was with the tiger in the car. Lmao.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

^To be honest anything with mike Tyson and after they first meet the tiger kinda sucked for me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 9, 2009)

Sandler hasn't been funny for a while and Rogen isn't that funny himself.

"Don't think I won't beat an old man down."


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr.Wong pwned that movie


----------



## Magnet (Jul 12, 2009)

that movie was the finniest shit ive seen in ages


----------



## sharpie (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw the movie when it was released.  Alan walking out in the jockstrap set the mood early lol.  It was _stupid_ funny, but in a good way.  High quality comedy film there. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Sandler hasn't been funny for a while and Rogen isn't that funny himself.
> 
> "Don't think I won't beat an old man down."



Maybe to you but Rogen is funny as hell to me. Loved all his movies so far. As for Sandler i always feel he's better when serious in which I believe he will be in funny man. So we'll get that Sandler instead of that fucking retarded Zohan one.


----------

